# East and West Crooked lake (Brighton)



## Diesel4mee (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone ever been on this lake. 

I currently live on Whitmore lake and wondering how much different they are then here. 

Looking for any info on
fishing
amount of boats/party sand bars(general feeling of the lake)
Icefishing
cleanness

The house is on east crooked but any info would be great.

I heard its a good pike lake which is great i love fishing for pike.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

I heard from a friend who knew a few things about the lake that it is a private lake and is typically calm as far as people go. I heard there are also some nice fish in there, the best being a small amount of extra plump bass as well as a decent pike lake. However, I doubt it is even close to Whitmore Lake, as that lake is very well taken care of the DNR, from what I hear. I fished Whitmore Lake 3 times in my life and have caught over 40 fish from there, no sarcasm whatsoever. As far as cleanliness, it is a community such as that of Whitmore Lake, and likely there is runoff pollution and just as depressed as most waterways in Michigan.


----------



## Diesel4mee (Jan 1, 2013)

The couple years i have ice fished i haven't seen that many people doing that well on whitmore.

East crooked now or maybe always has public access.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Diesel4mee said:


> The couple years i have ice fished i haven't seen that many people doing that well on whitmore.
> 
> East crooked now or maybe always has public access.


Well, mind you this is my second year fishing it so I can't say it's better, but you have more experience on it so you're probably right that it's not as good as it used to. Most of those fish were crappie anyway. 

Yeah that's just what I heard, that it was private and very hard to access. Regardless, if you dedicate yourself to Crooked's, and it doesn't pan out well for you, there are still a multitude of other lakes nearby that are awesome. The Huron chain, in my eyes, is outstanding.


----------



## duke1971 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was thinking of going to Crooked lake tomorrow, i love to fish for Pike. But It looks like there is no dock at the boat ramp, is that correct?...is there only one lauch point?....is the West side private? Can you access it from the bigger lake?


----------



## duke1971 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing, i want to try crooked lake last with but I went with my 71yr old father and I though we'd have trouble launching with no ramp...went to Lake Chemung instead....not much success...2 pike....1 keeper...


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone been out? Im going 2morrow, will report after


----------



## duke1971 (Jun 24, 2015)

lots of small perch, not as many pike as I'd hoped...


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Got out around 730 this morning. Fished East around the sunken island and picked up a few bass. Went over to West and fished around the south island and golf course shoreline. Caught bass, pike, gills, crappie and perch. Nothing of size but still had a good time. All were caught on rapalas.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

West Crooked is my go-to lake. I love trolling up the pike over there. Just gotta be mentally prepared to deal with the constant cabbage weeds and skiers. Oh, and anything over 23.5 inches has been tough to come by lately!

Gotta have a white Mepps in the water!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

About 10 years ago when I lived in SE Michigan I used to fish those lakes a lot for pike. I would troll the outside weed lines with deep diving crankbaits during the summer. In a typical day, I could usually pick up two keepers in the 24-28" range and throw back at least a half dozen or more undersized pike, along with an occasional largemouth up to 20" or so. I never landed a trophy pike, but I did loose one close to 40" at the side of the boat when it wouldn't fit in my net.


----------

